# Beretta 950b, 21a



## lupothebutcher (May 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I am wondering if anyone knows if the barrels from a 950b and a 21a are interchangeable?

I have a 950b in .22 short and would like to change the barrel, I have found 21a barrels but no luck on a 950b. I am thinking that if a 21a will fit, even though it will be .22 LR, the .22 shorts should still feed and fire. any suggestions appreaciated, also if anyone knows a source for 950b barrels.....

thanks 
Lupo


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like Numrich/Gun Parts Corp has 950b barrels in-stock:

950B JETFIRE. Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts


----------

